# Questions about Trick Flow Top End Kit for LS2



## LastZephyr23 (Sep 17, 2014)

Do I need to swap the injectors, timing chain, or anything else for the engine when I install this kit?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Injectors would depend on your total HP with any other mods you may have. The timing chain is a great preventative measure. The Harland Sharp rockers aren't the best and if it were me I'd want a .040" thick head gasket and at least a 11/32" pushrod. The cam is a meh cam too. Obviously you'd need a good tune with that.


----------

